# Quite Suprised



## Mel Wofford (Jul 23, 2016)

Getting ready to dive into to the Alumilite pool and I have to admit I was rather shocked at the price PSI is charging for a 3/4" X 5" blank.......$19.95. You can get it down to under $17 if you buy 25 or more, but that's still absurd in my opinion. I've noticed some very nice stabilized Burl castings with Alumilite on here for some very reasonable prices. I realize we take care of our own, but to think people are paying that is sad.

What do you guys regularly charge or pay for quality Alumilte blanks; pens or others?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 23, 2016)

I recall seeing really nice blanks at SWAT last year in the $10 range, but I'm not certain.


----------

